# 2014 cruze check engine light on, help.



## Jarrod13 (Apr 12, 2018)

I just bought a 2014 cruze and my check engine light keeps coming on so I put it on the computer and it brings up a p1101 code and after a quick google it says it's the mass airflow sensor. That being said it has an unknown brand aftermarket air intake and a flowmaster fatback exhaust and I was just wondering if that could be causing the code to keep coming up or if it could be something else, also I was wondering if with the aftermarket air intake and exhaust it would need programmed to tell the maf that it's getting more air. I'm new to this forum and new to owning a Cruze and I just need a little advice thanks all.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Jarrod13 said:


> I just bought a 2014 cruze and my check engine light keeps coming on so I put it on the computer and it brings up a p1101 code and after a quick google it says it's the mass airflow sensor. That being said it has an unknown brand aftermarket air intake and a flowmaster fatback exhaust and I was just wondering if that could be causing the code to keep coming up or if it could be something else, also I was wondering if with the aftermarket air intake and exhaust it would need programmed to tell the maf that it's getting more air. I'm new to this forum and new to owning a Cruze and I just need a little advice thanks all.


Welcome aboard.

Check the air filter element, is it dry or oiled? The oiled filters are notorious for depositing lots of gunk and filth on the MAF sensor.

Easiest thing to try first is pull/clean the MAF sensor. You can get a can of MAF sensor cleaner from the local auto parts store. 

Additional items to check for here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/183698-p1101.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-gen1-powertrain/198402-cel-p1101.html


----------



## Jarrod13 (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks I will check tomorrow and clean the maf and post an update on the filter type.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

There is a thread that talks about aftermarket air intakes causing a code because they don't have a screen that keeps the air turbulence down as it flows over the MAF like the stock intake has. It might be worth looking into that.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-gen1-powertrain/34929-your-aftermarket-intake-sucks.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-gen1-powertrain/56785-your-aftermarket-intake-sucks-part-2-a.html


----------

